# Pull cord won't engage engine



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

My early 70's Ariens has an H60 Tecumseh that I replaced the points on. Now the pull cord won't engage the engine. I have the electric start but would like to have the pull start work. What gives? Thanx, W.W.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

pull the recoil off, 4 nuts on the old tecumsehs. 

Watch the inside as you pull out the rope. The should be 1 metal finger that slides out when the rope is pulled and retracts when you let go.

That finger, or the plastic housing it is mounted to may be broken. there is also a very small spring under the metal finger (finger is called a pawl or dog) that helps it to retract.

Take a look and see whats going on.


----------



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanx, I'll look at that tomorrow. W.W.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Since you say you replaced the points that means you had the flywheel off. Did you remember to put the starter cup back on before you put the nut and washers on?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Recoil*



Shryp said:


> Since you say you replaced the points that means you had the flywheel off. Did you remember to put the starter cup back on before you put the nut and washers on?


In addition to this, did you engage the cup in the flywheel so it's 'locked in' when the nut on the crankshaft was tightened?


----------



## Will_Workforgear (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes on both counts. I left the cup in with the small bolt (7/16" head?) still in. Some pulls will engage towards the end of the cord. I'll pull it tomorrow (Sat.) and let you know what I find. Thanx, W.W.


----------

